# Information wanted on Horse



## friendlyfilly (2 May 2011)

My friend bought a horse from her yard owner 2 days ago and would love to find out a bit about his past.
He had been at her yard for 5 weeks before she bought him. The yard owner bought him from a dealer called Phillip McAteer in County Durham. He told them that he came from Ireland 2 weeks before they bought him. In his passport he had no name, so she cannot trace him by his name. The dealer thought he might have done some hunting.
He is a pure Irish Draught, 16.2 and believed to be around 12 years old, he is parrot mouthed. He has 2 melanomas on the underneath of his tail, and he's fleabitten on his shoulder and his head.








































*sorry if the pics are massive*


----------



## Cuffey (2 May 2011)

Being slightly facetious--how do you know he is pure ID if you have no name/breeding papers

What sort of passport has he and when was passport issued?


----------



## Doris68 (2 May 2011)

Is Philip McAteer related to Paul McAteer by any chance??


----------



## fernando (2 May 2011)

Do you have any firm information from the dealer?  If there is anything to go by let me know and I'll see what I can find out over here


----------



## Lynnskatz (3 May 2011)

If thats the dealer im thinking of he has a terrible reputation and has been taken to court before, hope the horse is as described  
Doesnt look to me to be pure Irish Draught as i own one but never know i may be wrong.


----------



## friendlyfilly (3 May 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Being slightly facetious--how do you know he is pure ID if you have no name/breeding papers

What sort of passport has he and when was passport issued?
		
Click to expand...

"the dealer said that he was full ID" 



Doris68 said:



			Is Philip McAteer related to Paul McAteer by any chance??
		
Click to expand...

"we dont really know"



fernando said:



			Do you have any firm information from the dealer?  If there is anything to go by let me know and I'll see what I can find out over here
		
Click to expand...

"all we know is that he is full ID and the dealer got him imported from ireland"



Lynnskatz said:



			If thats the dealer im thinking of he has a terrible reputation and has been taken to court before, hope the horse is as described  
Doesnt look to me to be pure Irish Draught as i own one but never know i may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

"when he came to us he was very thin and in poor condition, he is now starting to fill out and does look more like an ID"


----------



## fernando (3 May 2011)

My best friend is a ID judge and she breeds RID's, he doesn't look like a full ID, sorry, just my opinion.

Its a bit of a needle in a haystack as to where this horse has come from, maybe trying to track him down other ways i.e if has he hunted maybe you mind find a picture of him on one of the websites.

I would actually go back to the dealer and ask for more information, like what region of Ireland was he from, I would even offer him some cash for proper information.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## friendlyfilly (3 May 2011)

we now know that his breeder was Justin Jordan (Irish) and he was born in 1998. his sire is Murphy's Man and his dam is Windy Town


----------



## fernando (3 May 2011)

I just pm'd you details for the breeder, might be able to shed some light.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## velvetbrown (10 October 2011)

I also have a horse which came via Phil Mcateer. Had i know that originally i would not have touched her with a barge pole. She also 'came from Ireland' and was very thin and covered in rainscald etc. (What do they do to them) She is due to have her back x-rayed on Monday to find the cause of problems which arose once i got her home.
Just google him and you will find a whole host of horror stories. He is alledgedly banned from selling horses as far as i am aware and has been fined numerous times.
He buys at the sales and uses an alias. 
Anything he tells you in my opinion ought to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## MHOL (11 October 2011)

He looks like an ID x TB


----------



## lcharles (11 October 2011)

I agree he doesnt look full ID, but as long as he does what you want i wouldn't worry! x


----------



## Rouletterose (11 October 2011)

OP oh dear I hope things work out for you with him, I don't know any dealers or the horse so I can't help, but he looks lovely and has a kind face/eye, take him on trust and work with him as though he is the best horse in the world, very often it is best not to listen to horror stories and ride 'as if' this has often worked for me. Good luck with him.


----------



## luckyoldme (11 October 2011)

Rouletterose said:



			OP oh dear I hope things work out for you with him, I don't know any dealers or the horse so I can't help, but he looks lovely and has a kind face/eye, take him on trust and work with him as though he is the best horse in the world, very often it is best not to listen to horror stories and ride 'as if' this has often worked for me. Good luck with him.
		
Click to expand...

love that reply. my little ginger lad came from the same place and i have had him for three sound years. He was not at all what he was sold as and if i had known his true age i would never have bought him. That said after a very very stressfull start i have had three fantastic summers hacking out now. Best mistake of my life!!


----------



## justin jordan (11 October 2011)

i saw your picture and information and i believe that this is a horse i breed about 13 years ago and hes by my stallion murphys man (grey) and and out of windy town (grey). i sold him as a four year old to a freind and he lightly hunted him. if u want any more information contact me on 045869005.   
your faithfully
justin jordan


----------



## Passtheshampoo (11 October 2011)

That's great that his breeder has given you contact details and you may find out a bit more about your horse's past. Good luck with your horse and enjoy him.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 October 2011)

Nice looking horse but unless he has had a hard life he looks older than 12/13 to me. Sorry but he just does. Have you had his age verified by a vet at all?


----------



## friendlyfilly (8 November 2011)

thank you all!
We have now found he was with a man in Ireland until late last year and he was sold at a fair, so we still don't no how he ended up in england.

Fantasy_World: The vet said by his teeth he could be anything between 6 and 18, so they weren't much help


----------



## trick123 (8 November 2011)

the only gratifying thing is about this horse it looks as if he has a nice owner and home now, poor poor horse to end up in that dealer's hands


----------



## cronkmooar (9 November 2011)

Did you speak with Justin Jordan? He did seem to recognise the horse as one he had bred.


----------



## nina1995 (9 November 2011)

I am this horses owner,
To Cronkmooar, yes i managed to speak to Justin Jordan, he told me what he had done in the past, and that a man bought him off him when he was a four year old. The man then sold him last year at a fair. He also told us his name.

So we still don't no how he ended up in England at a dealers yard


----------



## cronkmooar (9 November 2011)

Hi Nina

I am glad you got to speak with the breeder - its unbelievable that he found you on this thread and then took the time to reply.

If it makes you feel any better mine ended up in the UK at a dealers yard and I managed to track him down and he remembered the horse - no problem years on, just couldn't quite remember where he got him from or where he had put his papers!  

At least the breeder knows the horse and can give you an acurate age - good luck with him


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 November 2011)

He's a lovely horse with a very kind face and eye. I love IDs I have an ID x TB myself  Have fun with him. Really nice the breeder contacted you


----------



## sjmcc (10 November 2011)

he,s lovely you could now get his papers but is it worth the cost he.s a gelding but at least you know all about him and his age ect ect . i have one from ireland show cob irish draught x connamara i have is papers but if i didnt it wouldnt matter i got a lot of info from one of the owners on his passport . they end up over here for all reasons private buyers and dealers buy from there hes a nice sort enjoy him


----------



## a95 (12 April 2012)

Hi, i think its great you have found out so much information about your horse.
i was just wondering if you have any information on where about Philip McAteer deals the horses at in ireland. 
i also have bought a horse from him, she was very underweight and in bad condition. i have no idea how she got to him, he never gave me a passport and i am desperate to find out some background information on her.
she is a chestnut mare, 15hh around 15 years not sure of her breed as i think she is a mixture.
Philip said she may have came from a riding school. i was just wondering if anyone could help me.


----------



## mightymammoth (13 April 2012)

a95 said:



			Hi, i think its great you have found out so much information about your horse.
i was just wondering if you have any information on where about Philip McAteer deals the horses at in ireland. 
i also have bought a horse from him, she was very underweight and in bad condition. i have no idea how she got to him, he never gave me a passport and i am desperate to find out some background information on her.
she is a chestnut mare, 15hh around 15 years not sure of her breed as i think she is a mixture.
Philip said she may have came from a riding school. i was just wondering if anyone could help me.
		
Click to expand...

you should start a seperate thread on here for your mare with some photos


----------



## Trotter81 (12 July 2012)

I have had a few horses from phil mcateer and to b honest couldnt fault them maybe just luck.


----------



## horseandshoes77 (13 July 2012)

Just type Philip Mcateer into google...get a coffee and have a good read hes been done for numerous things..... passport fraud etc and selling dangerous horses as novices and horses with severe health problems..anything he tells you take with a pinch of salt hes full of boxxocks !!!


----------



## Trotter81 (13 July 2012)

A have read it but he has had a lot of bad press with good reason but he does have good stuff aswell, its like a lot of dealers that handle a lot of irish horses in every load there will be a dodge thrown in somewhere.thats why in experienced ppl should take a knowledgable person with them x


----------



## horseandshoes77 (13 July 2012)

Iv a sneaky suspicion you might work for him...or have a personal connection as iv not come across one happy customer of his out of hundreds...and im sure trading standards would agree considering the amount of cases they have dealt with...what he does is dangerous !!


----------



## horseandshoes77 (13 July 2012)

Oh and pop to york sales hes a regular picking up cheap tb horses and giving them irish passports...some of them have never seen ireland lol


----------



## Trotter81 (13 July 2012)

Horseandshoes have u actualy read how rediculous your last post is,work for him u do make me laugh and yes as does plenty dealers buy and sell rubbish and i doubt he is putting irish passports on horses bought out a sale here that would just be wasting money as A they already r passportedB they will be chipped if they are thoroughbreds and he is in for a quick £ hence the fact he gets himself in trouble with trading standards etc


----------



## Dexter (13 July 2012)

I can tell you EXACTLY how he ended up in the UK! Mr McAteer bought him very cheap in Ireland or via a sale ring in the UK. He then couldnt sell him himself so passed him on to a dealer friend. Happens all the time!


----------



## Dexter (13 July 2012)

Actually, that looks just like a horse that was stolen by Phillips ex wife Paula and passed on via Phillip (this is not conjecture its been reported to the police and there is a crime number available) I've contacted the horses owner to see if hes one and the same


----------



## Trotter81 (13 July 2012)

Horses are so cheap in ireland there are loads coming across but transporting cost have went up and due to the fact that an irish dealer was caught with drugs and money in horses its finally getting a bit tighter getting horses out


----------



## Dexter (13 July 2012)

I still havent managed to get hold of the owner of the horse, but his loaner thinks its him! And the time scale etc all adds up. I'll PM the OP now.


----------



## Meganxx (13 July 2012)

Hiya my name is Vicky and i have reason to believe this is a previouse loan horse of mine named silver it looks ghostly familier i can post a pic for u to see, we loaned him for 2 years and sadly he got sold on and person who had him didnt match so he was believed to be sold on to someone in ireland that was the last we heard of him he was a very dear horse tto us this was back in end of january time and have searching for news of him since and having came across your add we were shocked at the resemblence would there be and chance we could email you pictures and more info or possibly add u on facebook if you have it, this picture i will post was taken before he went to his first home and we believe he will have gone greyer than this. many thanks please email/ message me back on dottyandmojo@msn.com or add Megan Henry or Victoria Marie Henry on facebook xx reply back asap plz


----------



## Dexter (13 July 2012)

It was April time I think that he got passed on to Phillip. We were told he'd been shipped across to Ireland, but didnt really believe that, as lovely as he was, that it wouldnt be worth the cost of transport to get him over there. The more likely story is that he was passed on via a sale or dealer network. I hope this is him, and that hes found his happy ending as he was a sweet heart of a horse


----------



## Meganxx (13 July 2012)

is deffinately end of feb wen he went to dealer if this is him xx


----------



## Dexter (13 July 2012)

It really wasnt. He was supposed to come to me Mid March time, but went to Paula instead, took her a week to off load him to Mr McAteer


----------



## horseandshoes77 (13 July 2012)

trotter iv seen first hand what he does and also seen cases upon cases of people being conned by him..and why can he still sell?? cos silly people keep lining his pockets !


----------



## Meganxx (13 July 2012)




----------



## Trotter81 (13 July 2012)

Horseandshoes totaly agree if people keep on buying he will keep going x


----------



## Meganxx (13 July 2012)

13th of march we were told he had gone to ireland from Paula x


----------



## Bronagh20 (13 July 2012)

Also bought from McAteer in 2010 - Irish Draught X Mare 12 year old arrived without the passport promised, underweight, tail chewed off and rainscald -had been vetted unfortunately by his own vet who did not advise the mare was about 18 yrs old and had arthritic hocks.  Would also like information on where he gets his stock - from Ireland for sure but where?  My mare is now terminally ill and on borrowed time would also love to find out her history before its too late.


----------



## Zoelouise (14 July 2012)

Hello this horse previously was owned by me looking at the pictures you have taken. Ive had him for 8years and was taken and sold without my concent. He is tb x ID


----------



## StarlightMagic (14 July 2012)

This could get interesting..


----------



## Zoelouise (14 July 2012)

Im not hear to take him from any body i just want to no for all our piece of mind he's safe and sound with a good family and home x


----------



## Meganxx (14 July 2012)

Hi anyone any ideas how to put pics on here as will put one on of silver x


----------



## Dexter (14 July 2012)

That is a picture of Silver, the horse who was stolen


----------



## LittleBlackMule (14 July 2012)

Different horse.
The original one's parrot mouth is very obvious in the photos, and he also has pink skin on his bottom lip. 'Silver' has black lips, and his muzzle looks normal.


----------



## Meganxx (14 July 2012)

How olds this photo zoe? Need a more resent pic


----------



## Zoelouise (14 July 2012)

Its definitely him has the scar on his bum. All she needs to do is get the micro chip number and we'll match them up with what we have. That's the only way its going to get resolved


----------



## Zoelouise (14 July 2012)

I don't no how u upload pics. Cud put the 1 my mums put on fb where it shows the scare x


----------



## Meganxx (14 July 2012)

Dates are wrong hunni i still had him when this was posted xx


----------



## jessicaamy88 (14 July 2012)

go on facebook zo and read my message! you will know if its him or not by what iv said. Jess xxx


----------



## Zoelouise (14 July 2012)

Just noticed the dates. My horse was taken this year n the post and pics state 2011


----------



## Meganxx (14 July 2012)

:-(


----------



## Dexter (14 July 2012)

Yeah its not him  I didnt notice this was first posted in 2011. But for anyone thinking about dealing with Phillip and Paula, let this be a warning to you! Silver is still missing after having been stolen earlier this year. I have no doubt he was either sent for meat or passed on as younger! Gutted its not him, I was really hoping for a happy ending for him


----------



## Zoelouise (15 July 2012)

Yeah me to, think ill do the same n make a posting you never no we Cud still find him :-D


----------



## Trotter81 (15 July 2012)

If silver is an older horse and white i dont think he would have went for meat i would think he is still out there x


----------



## Zoelouise (15 July 2012)

Yeah i hope so hes 16 now and got sent to Ireland in march or so we've been told x


----------



## Trotter81 (15 July 2012)

A grey horse came to scotland a few years ago from phil he was fleabitten grey called alfie x


----------



## Zoelouise (15 July 2012)

It was this year he was taken away. X


----------



## cally6008 (15 July 2012)

Zoe - it would be best for you to start a new topic about your horse


----------



## Zoelouise (15 July 2012)

Yeah i no will be doin that tomorrow thanks x


----------

